
Ask HN: How can we do better for Earth Day? - tpae
I&#x27;m deeply concerned for the future of humanity over climate issues. I&#x27;m planning to join the March for Science protest on Earth Day, but I&#x27;m afraid it might not get the attention it deserves. I feel at this point, it&#x27;s all or nothing.<p>How can we do better?
======
codr4life
By calling bullshit on Science and opening our eyes to thousands of years of
carefully planned deception.

------
thomasmoens
Run for office. Pay attention to and affect local and state elections.

